# Gyno surgery



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok guys I was wondering if any of you have had gyno surgery and if so can you recomend a good plastic surgeon.

I have a very small half pea sized lump on my left nipple and a larger pea sized lump on my right nipple with a smaller half pea izedlump above that.

In the grand scheme of things its not noticeable and was a result of my very early AAS use and not understanding PCT.

However im a bodybuilder and want to be as perfect as I can.

Im looking into getting the lumps removed along with the gland so there is zero chance of it ever comming back.

Im more than happy to pay the right surgeon and dont want some NHS buttcher so I was wondering who in the UK is recomended.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

chances are your surgeon will be nhs anyhow mate...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

you have to consider scars too if your looking for perfection bro


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

My old trainig partner had his removed surgically and suffered no scaring at all. Never suffered again. Unfortunately i can't remember the name of the surgeon, it was more than ten years ago now.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

So if you get the gland removed you can never suffer from gyno ? Are there any nagative sides from losing the gland?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

I had mine done private but the surgeon was the same guy who would have done it on the NHS.

They will all have a portfollio with pre and post op photos have a look and see if it's what your after.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Harry said:


> I had mine done private but the surgeon was the same guy who would have done it on the NHS.
> 
> They will all have a portfollio with pre and post op photos have a look and see if it's what your after.


nice one mate.

I have been given some good advice and told I can get it done on the NHS by a plastic surgeon as its my right to request one. I have seen some very good before and after photos with basically no scaring. I also have the right to request the gland to be removed as I am worried about getting brest cancer.

I grow like a monster on high levels of test 1g/w but gyno is always an issue.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

I wasn't lucky enough to have my gland removed (if fact didn't know you could), but it sounds the ideal solution and would save £ in AI's LOL.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i had mine qouted privatly prices really ranged but i was worned of possible scarring.

ive recently ran letrozole on a cycle and its halfed in size i dont think you would see it even at 4% body fat

so lucky there but if nhs would have done it i may have thought alot more into it


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have had gyno surgery for some pretty severe gyno...scarring is very minimal, and is hiden around the nipple.

A used a now private surgeon called Dr C Crawford (Buppa Windsor) done both my gyno and tummy tuck operation, he is very good and comes most recommended.


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Woody. It's the first time i've ever seen what gyno really is.


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

I posted this on a thread in the general forum... have a look

Here are some links and info on Gyno surgery...

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/1486/164/

I didn't think this guy had any thing to worry about...

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/1483/164/


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

Removing the gland leaves a depression in the pec - most surgeons don't remove the gland when removing the tissue, unless you specifically request it.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

denny said:


> Removing the gland leaves a depression in the pec - most surgeons don't remove the gland when removing the tissue, unless you specifically request it.


Im not so sure a lot of pros have had the gland removed I have seen a pic of coleman with bad gyno and he seems ok. I have been chatting to my buddy who has had it done who also had very small lumps and he was back lifting again in 10 days because the opperation was minor

I have real low body fat and the gyno is gland related only, to be fair even my wife doesnt/cant notice my gyno but am young and likely to heal quickly and well so I want it done now and not have to be over concerned with high doses of Letro which does retard my gains. I dont really see the point if you dont get the gland removed. Ill be trying to contact the guy in the video thinking about it id rather pay and get the best.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

as rob says they will most likely do private work for bupa etc but be nhs docs

let the guys know how it goes would prob be appreciated,i heard a guy i know has had to get it done-last time i seen him he looked like a cartoon character absolutely huge,dont know what he was taking to cause it as dont know him well enough


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

Can you go to your local GP?


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, you can.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

my gp said some might actually operate in the surgery under local anesthetic but i think this is dependent on how brave the doctors are

no one did in mine put it that way even though he said it

if you havent tried letro i would def try it it helped mine considrably


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

yea you can i got mine done on the NHS. But the only reason they did it was because as they put it "it was and exceptional case" I think you will find it hard to convince the NHS board to let you have the op. Still worth trying thou!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

jjb1 said:


> if you havent tried letro i would def try it it helped mine considrably


Second that, would always try this at least it will reduce it while you are waiting if you do decide to go for surgery.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Harry said:


> Second that, would always try this at least it will reduce it while you are waiting if you do decide to go for surgery.


I did the combo of Letro, Cabbergoline and Aromasin for 16weeks with no luck once the gyno has matured it there till it gets cut out.

I have some interesting info but dont have time to post now so ill do it in the morning.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Yeah mate it won't get rid of it just reduce it, what dose did you run the Lethro at, with mine I found it had reduced to a more acceptable size after two-three weeks at 2.5mg ED. But I guess there will always be people who it will have very little effect on.


----------



## thevoice (May 10, 2007)

NHS refused me the op when i saw them, they were most unhelpful and made out I had a mental disorder for coming to there doors with the issue.


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

he said no its a very simple proceudre where its basicaly just cut out


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

Yup - standard procedure, you just need your GP to put you forward for it.

Scarring will probably be almost invisible along the nipple line.

As said before, they won't remove the gland. This is a different op, and although can be done at the same time leaves a dip in the pec so ordinarily is not done.

How long do you need to wait?


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

denny said:


> Yup - standard procedure, you just need your GP to put you forward for it.
> 
> Scarring will probably be almost invisible along the nipple line.
> 
> ...


have you had it done denny


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

nah - know plenty who have though. Just be polite and friendly to your GP and they tend to help you out.

You can get it done privately for about £4k I think. Some reckon you get a better surgeon. Generally its the same guy doing it - just someone else pays the bill.

With p[rivate you can opt for gland removal easily. NHS who have to suggest you'd suffer repeatedly from gyno before they'll do it.

No idea how long you'll be out of action. I'd be surprised if it's more than a couple of weeks.


----------



## thevoice (May 10, 2007)

people go private beacause they have such a torried time getting the NHS to do the op, only thank the NHS once your out of the operating thearter as I have heard cases of people being turned away on the day of the op itself due to "unforeseen circumstances" in my case they did everything they could do put me off, i kept up the pretence i wanted it removed and in the end the GP said she will write to the PCT for funding however she said it will take a long time and you will be refused!

I have heard some having some very smooth rides to NHS treatment so as the case always is with the NHS its a lottery!


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

thevoice said:


> people go private beacause they have such a torried time getting the NHS to do the op, only thank the NHS once your out of the operating thearter as I have heard cases of people being turned away on the day of the op itself due to "unforeseen circumstances" in my case they did everything they could do put me off, i kept up the pretence i wanted it removed and in the end the GP said she will write to the PCT for funding however she said it will take a long time and you will be refused!
> 
> I have heard some having some very smooth rides to NHS treatment so as the case always is with the NHS its a lottery!


shouldnt have your hopes up!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

redman said:


> Ok guys I was wondering if any of you have had gyno surgery and if so can you recomend a good plastic surgeon.
> 
> I have a very small half pea sized lump on my left nipple and a larger pea sized lump on my right nipple with a smaller half pea izedlump above that.
> 
> ...


Letro or aromisin will reduce it to a level that you can live with and thats unoticable mate.


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Letro or aromisin will reduce it to a level that you can live with and thats unoticable mate.


letro (top dose even 2.5mg for 4 weeks)


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

xplosivefibres said:


> i tried letro (top dose even 2.5mg for 4 weeks) nothing fs!


try aromisin then!

...honestly mate, I know many ppl where its worked, maybe your an exception...:confused:


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

Five-O said:


> try aromisin then!
> 
> ...honestly mate, I know many ppl where its worked, maybe your an exception...:confused:


 letros the more powerful of the two


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Letro or aromisin will reduce it to a level that you can live with and thats unoticable mate.


As you know Jimmy, I've recently used Letro & reduced my own gyno down to about half the size it was. Don't get me wrong it's still 'there' - but i'm a lot happier than i was before. I can certainly live with it now

After having mine for over 8 years, a lot of people told me nothing could be done - so i'm chuffed i risked a few quid on the Letro.

Anything's worth a try.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

xplosivefibres said:


> surely letros the more powerful of the two and would yield the better reults, have aromasin, but dont wanna run estro levels right down low espc with me bein in PCT already after my show cycle which included letro. got my bloods back, cholesterol in bad shape


Yeah mate, letro is the powerfuler of the two, but with aromisin there is no re-bound, id try aromisin aswell


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Yeah mate, letro is the powerfuler of the two, but with aromisin there is no re-bound, id try aromisin aswell


 stick to proviron/novla or use and anti arom like letro,arimidex, aromasin too prevent gyno e.t.c


----------



## CK1 (Mar 30, 2008)

been going down the route of trying to get the NHS to give me surgery.

my GP examined me, said he woud write to a specialist and refer me (NHS DTS Breast Clinc)

spent a good hour in the waiting room as there was delays, sat in a room of only women, with actual worrys about cancer (which was a little wierd, felt well out of place)

finally got to see the doc, was asked about 10 times from different angles "do you use steriods?" which i denied through out. He was very dissmissive and really didnt care, beause he knew it was gear related!

He gave me a little exmination of the lump, and told me he wanted bloods done as if its a hormone in balance they'll correct that and leave you to it. and told me to arrange a 3 month check up (which is what all women are told to do)

as i was on my test resuts came back as double the norma range, so have now am being refered to an endo by my doc

ave heard things like saying it really hurts and they have to remove it, but the just say it will sort itself out etc etc

So dont get your hopes up to much , be off gear and recovered when you see them, and try not to look like a bodybuilder, or just get a credit card wack 3-4 grand surgey on it and go private!


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

CK1 said:


> been going down the route of trying to get the NHS to give me surgery.
> 
> my GP examined me, said he woud write to a specialist and refer me (NHS DTS Breast Clinc)
> 
> ...


nightmare!


----------



## CK1 (Mar 30, 2008)

just use a good cocktail of anti e.

mine hasn't grown in a while tbh, it came from in expeirance on first cycle and then thinking i could just use a AI on 2 g test, asways use Nolva IME and keep the receptors in check

I'm actually quite ****ed off at how much of a waste of time it has been lol tho, i have a feeling the doc was just gagging for the next set of Female breasts to feel up... there was some hottys waiting aswell


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

CK1 said:


> just use a good cocktail of anti e.
> 
> mine hasn't grown in a while tbh, it came from in expeirance on first cycle and then thinking i could just use a AI on 2 g test, asways use Nolva IME and keep the receptors in check
> 
> I'm actually quite ****ed off at how much of a waste of time it has been lol tho, i have a feeling the doc was just gagging for the next set of Female breasts to feel up... there was some hottys waiting aswell


lol, what AI did you use on the 2 g test


----------



## CK1 (Mar 30, 2008)

that was just adex and a little prov (dont rate prov as anti-e at all tho). Now i use 20mg novla ed and 25mg Amrosin eod atleast

i like letro and Nolva aswell, have also tried it for reduction but it was minimal and took a long time


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

CK1 said:


> that was just adex and a little prov (dont rate prov as anti-e at all tho). Now i use 20mg novla ed and 25mg Amrosin eod atleast
> 
> i like letro and Nolva aswell, have also tried it for reduction but it was minimal and took a long time


you sayin combine novla on top of an ai like aromasin


----------



## CK1 (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah both together , depends on your body tho i am very prone!

IMO i would't drop the nolva and replace it with letro if it gets bad tho, use both


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah think ill move to a moderate dose of letro if signs occur, will run novla for maybe a week with the letro just to cover the issue and let the letro blood levels stabalise


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Read somewhere that using nolva and letro together will actually reduce the effect of letro...cant remember where but definatly did read it. There would be no need to anyway, letro can reduce your estrogen to undetectable levels so using nolva you would be blocking essentially nothing.


----------



## CK1 (Mar 30, 2008)

its 80 percent IIRC so there is still estrogen in the body


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

Five does Letro work for people who just generally suffer from Gyno not from a cycle? Is that what you would recommed?

Thanks


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

i have been to GP about my gyno and she just F*cked me off. I only know of one person getting it done on the NHS, has anyone else had gyno removed on the NHS? If so what sort of approached did you take when asking? I mean its pretty obvious i take gear so as soon as i mentioned i had it she couldnt wait to lecture me and then kick me out!

I am currently on ROHM labs PCT tabs and I am waiting on some letro to try shrink the lump,this always messes with my libido though! Never used aromasin, is this better than letro?


----------

